# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo усовершенствует сотрудничество с корпоративными клиентами

## Lenovo_BY

_
В конце июня состоялась конференция для корпоративных партнёров компании Lenovo – Enterpri__se_ _Business_ _Group__, в ходе которой было рассказано о достижениях, планах и новинках, а так же об улучшениях условий сотрудничества с бизнес партнёрами
_
Lenovo - динамично развивающаяся  компания, стратегия которой нацелена не только на расширение продуктового портфеля и завоевание конечного потребителя, но и, на улучшения качества обслуживания, а так же налаживание работы с партнёрами и укрепление корпоративного сегмента рынка. Именно этому вопросу была посвящена конференция для бизнес партнёров компании  Lenovo  Enterprise Business Group.

*Олег Гокунь*, руководитель департамента REL&EBG в своем выступлении рассказал о достижениях компании в последний год и о росте корпоративного сегмента в целом за последние 4 года. Специалист связывает это, в первую очередь, с правильно выбранной стратегией, гибкостью компании, предложением широкого спектра современных, высоко конкурентных продуктов и агрессивной ценовой политикой.  Особый акцент был сделан на серверных продуктах, гарантии и послегарантийному сопровождению Servers и Storage. Много времени было уделено практическим шагам по развитию бизнеса Lenovo и вопросам взаимодействия с партнерами и заказчиками. Только прозрачные партнерские отношения на всех этапах взаимодействия и реализации проекта позволят всем участника процесса быть успешными. 

Выступление прошло под девизом « Never Stand Still»

*Татьяна Мазур*, менеджер по работе с партнерами, в своем выступлении подробно описала, что именно приобрела компания Lenovo по итогу завершения сделки с IBM, а так же какие выгоды из этого могут приобрести партнёры компании, как существующие, так и потенциальные.

Lenovo приобрела весь x86 серверный бизнес и, стала владельцем ряда продуктов. Сегодня в портфеле компании: 

·                   Серверы общего назначения: System x Rack & Tower
·                   Серверы в форм-факторе Blade: Flex System, BladeCenter
·                   Серверы уровня High-end: X-Architecture
·                   Серверы высокой плотности - iDataPlex NeXtScale
·                   Портфель сетевого оборудования 

Купив подразделение целиком, вендоры объявили также о стратегическом партнерстве, которое включает OEM и реселлерское соглашение о продажах дисковых СХД IBM Storwize (V3700, V5000, V7000), ленточных систем хранения, ПО General Parallel File System, облачного решения SmartCloud Entry и элементов портфеля системного ПО IBM, включая Systems Director и Platform Computing.

Увеличились также и производственные мощности компании, ведь в рамках сделки, Lenovo стала обладателем 34 научно-исследовательских лабораторий, 7 заводов по производству оборудования и полного пакета патентов. В результате мы получаем все технологические  преимущества, которые были наработаны IBM в комплексе.
«Благодаря данным приобретениям, Lenovo может предложить продукцию приобретенного подразделения в составе комплексных решений в области IT для корпоративных пользователей и, таким образом, удовлетворять самые различные потребности пользователей ЦОД», - рассказывает спикер, - «Из преимуществ сотрудничества так же можно выделить сокращение срока оформления сделки и программы обучения и лояльности для партнёров компании».

В ходе конференции так же выступил *Александр Иващенко*, технический специалист х86 Servers, который рассказал о серверных экосистемах Lenovo и о достижениях компании в направлении «зелёных технологий». Также Александр рассказал о корпоративных продуктах Think.  Были представлены новинки, среди которых: 

·                   ThinkPad Yoga
·                   ThinkPad  W-серии (W541, W550s) и Е- серии ( Е550, Е450)
·                   ThinkPad Tablet – диагональю 8 и 10 дюймов, которые представлены с большим набором аксессуаров.
·                   ThinkСentre – доступные модели S-серии (S20, S40), модели среднего класса Е-серия (Е63z, E73z, E93z) и ТОП-линейка моноблоков М-серии (М73z, M83z, M93z)  и др.
·                   ThinkStation – новое поколение представленное моделями Р300, Р500, Р700 и Р900
·                   ThinkVision – модель Х24 с премиальным дизайном и Т-серия.

Плюс представитель компании Lenovo продемонстрировал видео эксплуатационных тестов над моделями, что в очередной раз доказывает их стойкость, выносливость и надежность.


*О компании Lenovo:*
Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) ― технологическая компания с капитализацией 39 млрд. долларов США, входящая в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500, и лидер в разработке и производстве инновационных технологических решений для дома и бизнеса. Lenovo – это надежные, высококачественные, безопасные продукты и услуги, среди которых ПК (включая ставшие знаменитыми бренды Think и Yoga), рабочие станции, серверы, системы хранения данных, системы SmartTV, а также семейство мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, в том числе бренд Motorola, планшеты и приложения. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

Ну то что они под себя весь серверный бизнес пожимают не плохо, но хочется новых флагманов от Леново и хороших бюджетных ноутбуков

----------

